# Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

I saw a guy selling these in the wheels classifieds, he bought them recently so I guess he didn't choose to have them the way they are...but can you pick out what's ironic about this picture?


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition (Murderface)*

No


----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition (Murderface)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition (sideways89)*

The fact that you used two "n"s in irony?


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition (Murderface)*

i got nothing except a sneaking suspicion you aren't quite sure of what irony is.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sport tires on an MK4?


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition (nickthaskater)*

Do you know what "ironny" is?


----------



## epic22 (Nov 20, 2005)

cheapo tires


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

no idea


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

tires mounted in the wrong direction?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoraVR)*

Typo, meant irony. 

_Quote »_
cheapo tires

Ding ding ding!
18" BBS LMs...$600/each wheels, with $60/each tires. So baller status that they had to put cheapass Nankangs (not even Z rated) on their $2000+ wheels.


_Modified by Murderface at 1:41 AM 5-5-2009_


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_The fact that you used two "n"s in irony?


This.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re:*

Tread direction is wrong?


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

i don't think i could have noticed that from that sidewall picture and without seeing where on the car they were.

oh, but that IS the extremely text-spammed side of the sidewall, haha.


----------



## 92JettaDriverFound (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

PARTAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (fs454)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fs454* »_i don't think i could have noticed that from that sidewall picture and without seeing where on the car they were.

oh, but that IS the extremely text-spammed side of the sidewall, haha.

Only reason I noticed was I was browsing tires today and ran accross those and thought DAMN! that has to be the cheapest 18" tire I've ever seen...then I browsed the wheel classifieds and saw them on a set of LMs


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, the tires are stretched.. it looks like.. if that is what you are going for?


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Typo, meant irony. 
Ding ding ding!
18" BBS LMs...$600/each wheels, with $60/each tires. So baller status that they had to put cheapass Nankangs (not even Z rated) on their $2000+ wheels.

_Modified by Murderface at 1:41 AM 5-5-2009_


Why should a MKIV have Z rated tires??


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (92JettaDriverFound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92JettaDriverFound* »_PARTAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY

totally


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i made a thread for bagel enthusiast. check out my sig


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_i made a thread for bagel enthusiast. check out my sig

just posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerridwen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerridwen* »_

Why should a MKIV have Z rated tires??

*THIS*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition (Murderface)*

I love the broke guys who ask on forums which Chinese tires are good, cause their current Chinese tires have chunks of tread coming off. They MUST have 17" wheels on an old POS and then can't afford proper tires. Dropping your last pennies on BBS wheels and then wrapping the crappiest tires on them is even worse.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition (Son of a B...5er!)*

http://fgk.hanau.net/articles/ironic.html


----------



## silvermouse5150 (Nov 22, 2003)

The irony is that this post you made is cheap.


----------



## gogoturbo (Feb 19, 2009)

Germans don't need tires. They just put a 1.8t where each wheel should be and nevAR lose!!!


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (gogoturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gogoturbo* »_Germans don't need tires. They just put a 1.8t where each wheel should be and nevAR lose!!!

The internal combustion equivalent of Chuck Norris.


----------



## itsthechungle (Nov 24, 2008)

looks like the lm's are on an r32. not sure if he does top speed runs, but its nice to know that your tires can handle 155+ [especially if he is modded].
boo on those cheap tires... it probably grips like garbage.


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (itsthechungle)*

sstttttuuuuuppppiiiiddddddd thread.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (XS_GTI3)*

The tires on my dad's S10 aren't Z rated. Should I be worried?


----------



## velocipedio (Apr 26, 2006)

I see the irony joke has been covered. 
I see that the Nankangs are ECE approved, which means they are road legal in Germany and suitable for Autobahn use. My U.S.-model Kumhos weren't ECE legal (though much more expensive) and failed inspection here. The Nankangs are probably as good as any other budget tire.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_So baller status that they had to put cheapass Nankangs (*not even Z rated*) on their $2000+ wheels.

Z rated tires are safe for sustained speeds over 149mph, how often would that be needed in a MkIV?


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrickvr6* »_
Z rated tires are safe for sustained speeds over 149mph, how often would that be needed in a MkIV?


Well, Mr. Smarty Pants, according to some recent threads in here, LOTS of mkIVs can do that


----------



## blarghsid (Apr 24, 2009)

dude the guy with the LM's is going to be screwed when he takes his MKIV to the 160mph top speed!!!!!1!11
lol.
oh, the ironny


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Tornado2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tornado2dr* »_
Well, Mr. Smarty Pants, according to some recent threads in here, LOTS of mkIVs can do that









I never said they couldn't do it, just that very few do it often enough to necessitate Z rated tires.


----------



## Internal Combustion (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (nickthaskater)*

<-------










_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_
The internal combustion equivalent of Chuck Norris.


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrickvr6* »_
I never said they couldn't do it, just that very few do it often enough to necessitate Z rated tires.

Don't worry, we're on the same page.
And most of 'em can't do it.


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition (Murderface)*

Love those wheels!
Especially with the gold.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition (smittyATL)*

nothing wrong with Nankang's
Half the euro scene is riding on them, only because they make sizes no-one else does..


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition (DUTCHMANia)*

Yeah yeah most mk4 owners won't be going 130+








What I see in it is being limited to 130mph on a road course straight...I'd rather just not have to worry about what speed my tires can withstand (i.e. Z-rating).


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition (Murderface)*

IN...teresting
B4 reading the rest f the thread, i'll say the irony is w/ ...
...having ultra gucci wheel w/ crap nanking tire!!
...spending all your money on "performance" upgrades and then defeating them by skimping on the most important part of your car.
this picture is epic fail


----------



## turbizznatch (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition (Murderface)*

I Ronny! Hi Ronny, I Robby!


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Spot the ironny, Mk4 edition (turbizznatch)*

why would you ever needs rims on a mkiv, rofl the "floating mothership"


----------

